# Clendening Flatheads



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Still trying to get my first flathead, and I will be going to Clendening to fish sunday night. When I was driving home from piedmont the other day we checked out the dam area at clendening. Has anyone had luck catching flatheads around the dam? I have heard fishing of the 799 bridges is a better spot. Just wondering what people who fish there more often think.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

The best fishing would be up in the bays in the wood blow downs.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Find the bays with log jams and lay downs preferred close to water drops. I've taken many nice flatheads at clendening. Goldfish and warmouths are my bait of choice


----------



## NoClue2013 (Jun 15, 2013)

Big bluegills is a very good bait off falling trees back in some of the coves..near some deeper water. I've caught some monsters in that lake over the years.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

The Tusc. river has a lot of flatties anywhere south of Gnadenhutten.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Well put in about 7 hours at clendening. Fished the bays off of both bridges on 799,the dam, and the dock at the boat ramp off 799. I've been out 6 times this year and finally got my first bite off the boat dock. My buddy was fishing with nightcrawlers and caught a bunch of small channel cats i kept as bait along with some warmouths he caught and some goldfish I brought with me. At the end of the night I finally had a run on the warmouth but it dropped the bait before I was able to get a chance to set the hook. So still havent caught my first flathead yet, but it was nice to at least get a bite tonight. And Atwood, I might try the Tusc. river, I've heard people do well there but I havent heard of as many 40lb+ fish coming out of there like I have Clendening, Tappan, and Piedmont. But right now I'd be happy just to break the ice and get my first flattie, maybe I'll do better on the river with less water to cover.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

[ame]http://s1333.photobucket.com/user/hillbillybelownewphilly/media/image_zpsbba33525.jpg.html]http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w622/hillbillybelownewphilly/image_zpsbba33525.jpg[/IMG[/ame]
Caught this one on the tusc last night. They're there just gotta find em


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

hillbillybelownewphilly said:


> Caught this one on the tusc last night. They're there just gotta find em


Fixing picture

Fish in the photo is a channel, just brownish colored like a flathead.


----------

